# Cesar Millan's Dog Daddy Died



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Many of you may already know that Cesar Millan's dog Daddy died, as a fan of the show and this wonderful pit bull I was saddened to hear of his passing. Daddy was 16.

http://www.cesarsway.com/news/daddy-memoriam


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

RIP Daddy. You did good!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very sad.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

That's sad. Daddy was so sweet. I guess little junior will take over now. R.I.P.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Sad. It's hard to say good-buy after 16 years!!


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

That is so sad. I loved Daddy, he was an amazing dog.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

RIP Daddy. You were an amazing companion.


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG... I feel so sad. Daddy was such a great dog. I feel so bad. RIP


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is truly sad...as a big fan of Cesar and Daddy,I will miss seeing him.:angel:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh very sad indeed. They trained each other cesar and daddy. RIP Daddy.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, that's so sad. I loved watching Daddy. He was such a gentle soul and had such a great temperament. He'll be missed.


----------



## inzein (Feb 25, 2010)

daddy was my favorite!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

You HAD to like Daddy. He was a wonderful presence in Cesar's shows and work. I love that guy and am sad to hear he's gone. I had no idea he was 16 yrs. old! I had heard on one of Cesar's shows, that he was Will Smith's dog but had permanent residence with Milan. RIP Daddy !


----------

